# new fish room



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

Moved to a new house, and my fish with me.

Here's my new fish room (75 gal on left, 180gal in middle, 30gal on right):



pic of the 180gal: 


<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_184942907_zps66de2ae9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_184942907_zps66de2ae9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_184942907_zps66de2ae9.jpg"/></a>


Video of 180 community:

VID_20140215_180g_community_zps470dee9c.mp4 Video by zwanged | Photobucket

I also added a school of 8 Congo tetras to my 180 gallon recently. Here you can see them mixed in with my Giant Danios.

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_congos_and_danios_zps52052030.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_congos_and_danios_zps52052030.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_congos_and_danios_zps52052030.jpg"/></a>

My albino bristlenose plecos spawned again in the 180gal, and after rescuing the fry from my drip trays, I am growing out about 35 fry in the 30gal. Here's a video of that tank. They seem to be growing well. I'm changing 50% water every 2 days and feeding them constantly with zucchini, some flake food from Kensfish, bok choy, yams, and any other veggies I have lying around.

VID_20140215_30galcube_pleco_city_zps43805804.mp4 Video by zwanged | Photobucket



And some pictures:

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_30g_cube_zps3a64bdf1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_30g_cube_zps3a64bdf1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_30g_cube_zps3a64bdf1.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_pleco_yam_zps1fdd61a7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_pleco_yam_zps1fdd61a7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_pleco_yam_zps1fdd61a7.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_plecos_feeding_zps57f48313.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_plecos_feeding_zps57f48313.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_plecos_feeding_zps57f48313.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_pleco_bok_choy_zps87cbeb94.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_pleco_bok_choy_zps87cbeb94.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_pleco_bok_choy_zps87cbeb94.jpg"/></a>

My female green severum and male rotkeil severum, being the only severums in the 180 gallon, also recently paired up after hating each other since as far back as I put them in the same tank. The female laid eggs earlier today! Here's a video where the green severum fanning the eggs, on the back of the cave. They seem to be smart about locating the eggs in a high flow area, near the intake of my FX5!

VID_20140215_180g_severum_eggs_zps7470837c.mp4 Video by zwanged | Photobucket

Here's some pictures of the male rotkeil severum:
<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_rotkeilsev_salvini_zps1684cb79.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_rotkeilsev_salvini_zps1684cb79.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_rotkeilsev_salvini_zps1684cb79.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_rotkeil_sev_zpsc2d06ff4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_rotkeil_sev_zpsc2d06ff4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_rotkeil_sev_zpsc2d06ff4.jpg"/></a>

Salvini (who always seems to be doing just fine):
<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_salvini_zps7d766482.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_salvini_zps7d766482.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_salvini_zps7d766482.jpg"/></a>

Electric blue jack dempsey (who always seems so needy!):

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_ebjd_needy_zpsa317a762.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_ebjd_needy_zpsa317a762.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_ebjd_needy_zpsa317a762.jpg"/></a>


In my 75 gallon tank, I put 5 angels. Two striped angels (one has spots, the other doesn't seem to but has longer finnage, one black, one small marble (black+white), and one large marble (with orangeish tones as well). That tank also has 6 agassizi cories and 5 peppered cories, and the male BN pleco (who i separated from the female because I can't handle all the fry!)

Pic of the 75 gallon: 


<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_184933430_zps48583ae6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_184933430_zps48583ae6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_184933430_zps48583ae6.jpg"/></a>



Here's a video of the 75 gallon:

VID_20140215_75gal_angel_tank_zpsb0142664.mp4 Video by zwanged | Photobucket

some pics of the 75:

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_184933430_zps48583ae6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_184933430_zps48583ae6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_184933430_zps48583ae6.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_black_stripe_zpsb011e3c7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_black_stripe_zpsb011e3c7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_black_stripe_zpsb011e3c7.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_big_marbled_zps0cbdc815.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_big_marbled_zps0cbdc815.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_big_marbled_zps0cbdc815.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_stripe_marbled_zps61b8a189.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_stripe_marbled_zps61b8a189.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_stripe_marbled_zps61b8a189.jpg"/></a>

Current issues/challenges I'm dealing with:

(1) Firemouth and my electric jack dempsey seems to have some mouth infection. Probably due to fighting with some of the other fish. I have had tank dosed with a half-dose aquarium salt for a few weeks. I am not doing a full dose because there are catfish in the 180.

Here's a picture of the firemouth's mouth

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_fm_mouth_infection_zps83d163c7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140215_fm_mouth_infection_zps83d163c7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140215_fm_mouth_infection_zps83d163c7.jpg"/></a>

I'm hoping this will just heal on its own if I keep the water dosed with salt and change water frequently (25% WC 2-3x per week ). Anyway my firemouth and jack dempsey is still eating so that is a good sign. They don't seem to be getting worse and I think they're slowly improving.

(2) Growing out the albino pleco fry in the 30gal

(3) I found some mystery tetra fry in my 30gal. I think its egg must have hitchhiked on some plants that I had gotten from someone on Aquabid! I don't think it looks like any of my current tetras (Diamond Tetras) and I don't see how it could've been introduced to this tank other than by plants that I had added. It's still so small I'm having trouble getting a good picture of it. 

(4) Seeing what happens with the severum eggs! If they hatch, what are the odds that any survive if I don't change my filtration (keep my FX5 and overflows running?)

(5) See if I can get any plants to survive in the 75 gallon. I have dwarf sagittaria, anacharis, anubias, pennywort, spiralis, and red ludwigia. The angels seem to destroy the ludwigia. Or is that just because it's dying and they're feeding on it? I have started dosing the tank daily with PPS pro dry fertilizer mix (from green leaf aquariums). Not sure if it's helping or not. My 75 gallon has a deepblue dual T5HO bulb (2 x 54W, one 10000k bulb and one 6700k bulb. I run the lights 12 hours a day. Is that enough lighting? I'm thinking about adding and/or replacing the lighting with a Finnex LED strip or two? Are my plants doomed if I don't do pressurized CO2 on this tank?

(6) some white fungus is growing on my driftwood in my 180gal tank. Don't think it's harmful so I'm just hoping it will go away on its own.


----------



## aireal (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful tanks/room. Looks amazingly relaxing to be able so sit in that chair!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks! My wife makes fun of me because of how much time I spend down there...


----------



## aireal (Feb 9, 2014)

lol I would be in there all day. I already spend hours watching my two tanks if I had a tank room I'd never leave!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome! More like a fish "viewing" room with the love seat right there in the middle.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah, fish viewing room would be more accurate... My wife won't allow anything more industrial looking unless it's in the adjacent mechanical room. That is the only place I could possibly expand once these fry take over...



jrman83 said:


> Awesome! More like a fish "viewing" room with the love seat right there in the middle.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad to have you back and "the fish room" loks great!
The firemouth doesn't look "bad",but it is good you are keeping an eye on him.
The BNP fry are awesome!I can't believe you seperated the happy couple!
If the plants/or algae oren't growing well maybe another t5HO(my deep blue crapped out in less then a year!{BOOOO}
12 hrs is a little to long if the lighting was strong enough,jr got me down to 7-8 hrs on my 180.
I have gone with pressurised co2 (got all the stuff with the 120 from NJ!), and have to say it is a day/night difference in plant growth!Weekly trimmings and the co2 loweres my pH considerably during the lighting cycle which my fish really seem to appreciate!
Good to hear from you and God bless moving and taking the 180,75 with you!A little bit of work huh?


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

I"m so jealous . I've been visualizing my fish room for about twenty years.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Glad to have you back and "the fish room" loks great!
> The firemouth doesn't look "bad",but it is good you are keeping an eye on him.
> The BNP fry are awesome!I can't believe you seperated the happy couple!
> If the plants/or algae oren't growing well maybe another t5HO(my deep blue crapped out in less then a year!{BOOOO}
> ...


I just don't know what to do with all these BN pleco fry. I don't even have enough tanks to support the current batch as it is  Maybe eventually I'll set up a grow-out area (racks with tanks) in the adjacent mechanical room.

I'm not sure how to tell if the lighting is strong enough or not. Visually it seems plenty bright. I'll watch the plants for a few weeks and see how they do. They haven't been in there long (just a few weeks) so am not sure. I'll see what survives and what doesn't...hopefully something will succeed. I kind of want to keep it low-tech if at all possible.

Yeah... moving was a huge pain. The worst part was taking out and moving all the substrate! Next time I would probably get myself a dedicated shop vac for removing it rather than scooping it out by hand!

-Zeke


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty cool....Thanks for sharing, great pics as well...Keep it going Good Luck...


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Now I just need to add a mini-fridge for beer and a freezer for frozen fish food (bloodworms, etc)....

Also, I'll need to find some way to cut down on the glare on the 180gal. The windows on the other side of the room let in a lot of light which is causing serious glare issues on the 180....Shoudl've shelled out the extra cash for starphire glass ! :-|

-Zeke


----------



## erik81 (May 3, 2013)

Love the Salvini.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your BNP are big enough to go!A decent LFS should be more than happy to take for trade(store credit).I just got $225 store credit for my swordtails and GBR.I'm basically on a monthly schedule with them lately.Nothing wrong with free food,new pump or whatever,especially if you enjoyed raising the fish.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks. I am amazed at how fast the salvini grew to full size....it is a very successful fish  The salvini's surprisingly peaceful in this tank. It chases the honduran red points and firemouth but is chased by both severums. 

The electric blue jack dempsey which has barely grown since I've gotten it occasionally gets threatened by the Honduran red points but that's about it -- all the other fish seem to ignore it.



-Zeke




erik81 said:


> Love the Salvini.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

So the severum eggs appear to be gone...not that surprising given all the fish in the tank. Someone must've gotten to them sometime today.

I also observed both severums lip locking quite a bit tonight. Fight for dominance or a courtship ritual? See this video: 

VID_20140217_severums_lip_locking_zps9dd2d6e0.mp4 Video by zwanged | Photobucket

Here are some pics as well:

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180123287_zpsd99d795e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180123287_zpsd99d795e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140217_180123287_zpsd99d795e.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180124897_zps1cdfcedc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180124897_zps1cdfcedc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140217_180124897_zps1cdfcedc.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180132944_zpsc5ec2f36.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180132944_zpsc5ec2f36.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140217_180132944_zpsc5ec2f36.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180130943_zps5baa6d8b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180130943_zps5baa6d8b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140217_180130943_zps5baa6d8b.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180135015_zps60bf69bd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180135015_zps60bf69bd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140217_180135015_zps60bf69bd.jpg"/></a>


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would say courtship,but often one of the parents is who eats the eggs,so maybe they're just trying to work out this "glitch".My angels lay eggs pretty often ,and they are the ones who eat them,so others can't.Often it is "immature" parents or nervousness on the part of the parents.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

After lip locking for quite some time, it appears the rotkeil severum (male) is now chasing off the female quite a bit. Will see what happens tomorrow.

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> I would say courtship,but often one of the parents is who eats the eggs,so maybe they're just trying to work out this "glitch".My angels lay eggs pretty often ,and they are the ones who eat them,so others can't.Often it is "immature" parents or nervousness on the part of the parents.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Coralbandit -- I think you may be right about the lighting on my 75 gallon. I think the algae is outcompeting the plants (due to too much light and not enough CO2 -- this is a low tech tank). I dialed back the dual T5HO (54W each, 10000k and 6700k) lighting to 7 hours a day (was 12 hours a day). Will see if that helps.

Will keep you posted!

-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Let it adjust for like 3 weeks,then you can bump up 1 hour and wait a couple weeks to see how it is.
I'm still dialing down my 180!It just seems painful to not have lights on all the time but I am getting better growth and less algae,so it is worth it.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you think it's roughly equivalent to just run 1 bulb (the 6700k bulb) for 12 hours instead of 2 bulbs for 7 hours?



coralbandit said:


> Let it adjust for like 3 weeks,then you can bump up 1 hour and wait a couple weeks to see how it is.
> I'm still dialing down my 180!It just seems painful to not have lights on all the time but I am getting better growth and less algae,so it is worth it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No,the time lights are on has as much to do with it as the power.Especially when it comes to algae.Less light(1 bulb) for longer time will probly just get a crappier(brown..)algae.The lower light cycle and possibly ferts should reduce your algae,and help the plants.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Actually, the algae I'm currently seeing on my leaves is brown, not green. I'm using the PPS Pro dry ferts from GLA.

-Zeke




coralbandit said:


> No,the time lights are on has as much to do with it as the power.Especially when it comes to algae.Less light(1 bulb) for longer time will probly just get a crappier(brown..)algae.The lower light cycle and possibly ferts should reduce your algae,and help the plants.


----------

